# Nelson's comeback low tech



## Nelson (24 Sep 2015)

Hi all.
Have been away from the hobby for a while and only got back into it this year.
Trying to keep costs down so only using what I have.Though had to buy sand.
Could have done with bigger wood .
Will be Taiwan Bee shrimp only.

Tank-75x45x45cm optiwhite
Light-2x39w T5
Filter-JBL E1500
Soil-Colombo Flora-base,ADA Amazonia,EBI Gold shrimp
Unipac samoa sand,fine and coarse
Dragon stone
Manzanita







Plants will be,

Bucephalandra,
Brownie Candy
Brownie Diamond
Brownie Rhyme
Brownie Ghost-upper stream
Brownie Fire Bird
Brownie Metallica
Brownie Purple
Alamandi
Theia Narrow Blue
Catherinae Mini
Catherinae Super Mini
Cherry Red
Black Centipede
Elegant Blue
Dark Achilles
Green Velvet-Aquafluer
Theia-Aquafluer
Velvet Leaf Entikong
Biblis
Pink Lady
Popcorn
Belindae
Sang Maestro

Microsorum,
sp. Lanjak Entimau
sp. Kapuas, narrow
sp. Three leaves
sp. Fork leaf
sp. Narrow K
sp. Papua new guinea
sp. Durin Besar''
sp. ''line leaf'' truth Needle leaves
sp. Minor
sp. Thunder leaf
sp. Thamarassery
pteropus 'Narrow'

Bolbitis
Heudelotii compact
sp. Guinea 2008

And moss,undecided which yet,


----------



## Andy D (24 Sep 2015)

Looking forward to the progression. 

Where you getting the plants from?


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Sep 2015)

Good to see you back  nice list of plants  one to follow!


----------



## Nelson (24 Sep 2015)

Andy D said:


> Where you getting the plants from?


Already have the plants.Microsorum from Alan and most of the Bucephalandra from Edward.


----------



## Nelson (24 Sep 2015)

Cheers Paulo .


----------



## tim (24 Sep 2015)

Will be watching this one for sure, very impressive plant list.


----------



## Nelson (27 Sep 2015)

tim said:


> very impressive plant list.


All quite small though.A lot of slow growing to do.

Now flooded.Have put the Microsorum in.I got these for my wife's little tank,but "borrowed" a little piece of each .
Also the Theia-Aquafluer and some moss stones.Weeping I think .Little bit of Frogbit and salvinia.
Probably won't put the Bucephalandra in until it's cycled and I move the shrimp over.


----------



## osullivanmichael2 (27 Sep 2015)

Looks great ! Love to see these tanks progress!  I'm amazed at how many plant species ye use in the scrapes ! I assumed that ye only use 5 or 6 different species! 
Any way looks great look forward to following your progress!


----------



## Edvet (28 Sep 2015)

Are those Microsorum planted in the soil?? Or all on stones?


----------



## Nelson (28 Sep 2015)

All on stones .


----------



## flygja (15 Oct 2015)

I had no idea there were that many different types of Microsorum ferns.


----------



## Nelson (15 Oct 2015)

flygja said:


> I had no idea there were that many different types of Microsorum ferns.


Neither did I,and there's a lot more.7 or 8 pages here,
http://www.tbs-aqua.com/encyclopaedia/plantShow?page=102


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Oct 2015)

Where's the new wood?


----------



## Nelson (16 Oct 2015)

Put it in today.Not sure about it though.Bit murky now.


----------



## zozo (16 Oct 2015)

Very nice intersting plantlist!  definitely a stunning educative project, worth folowing... Tanks for sharing..


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Oct 2015)

Genius, Nelson...


----------



## Nelson (17 Oct 2015)

Thanks people .
Changed the wood yesterday,with some from FreshWaterShrimp.
London Dragon helped pick it out,so if you don't like it blame him.If you do like it,was all my choice and he had nothing to do with it .
Also added a few small pieces of stone on the left.











Also got 6 more Bucephalandra,
Velvet Leaf Entikong
Biblis
Pink Lady
Popcorn
Belindae
Sang Maestro


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Oct 2015)

That wood is much nicer mate  should have taken a larger piece though  glad I made it easier for you


----------



## zozo (18 Oct 2015)

Nice! Is it ready like this?  Low tech? Im curious..  What is your expectation in time period for that corner to mature? Fully growen in this will be a stunner, i kinda have the feeling this only will take very long.. no idea actualy, how fast java is in low tech and it's just that i see my buce still rather slow and close to the surface (light) and loads of co2..


----------



## Nelson (18 Oct 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> That wood is much nicer mate  should have taken a larger piece though  glad I made it easier for you


Where would you have a larger piece ?.


zozo said:


> Nice! Is it ready like this?  Low tech? Im curious..  What is your expectation in time period for that corner to mature? Fully growen in this will be a stunner, i kinda have the feeling this only will take very long.. no idea actualy, how fast java is in low tech and it's just that i see my buce still rather slow and close to the surface (light) and loads of co2..


There's more Bucephalandra to go in yet.
I expect it to take a very,very long time to mature .


----------



## zozo (18 Oct 2015)

Ok!?  I guess so as well.. Got another question im curious about..  if you dont mind.. Since you entire plantlist is ephyfitic, why settle for a rather expensive high tech substrate? Only sand would have been sufficient if im not mistaken..  or do you still plan to add some substrate feeders?


----------



## Nelson (18 Oct 2015)

Yeah,I was thinking of  adding  stems at some stage.Undecided which ones yet.


----------



## zozo (18 Oct 2015)

Thanks..  Exciting project..


----------



## Nelson (31 Oct 2015)

All the Bucephalandra and shrimp put in today.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Oct 2015)

Looking great Neil, those wood pieces would look great covered in moss!


----------



## Nelson (14 Nov 2015)

As expected,not a great deal going on in here .


----------



## Nelson (13 Jan 2016)

Not a great deal going on .Got a Nemo Aqua Fresh LED.
Just a quick/crap snap .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Jan 2016)

Hi Nelson, Miss this one. Love it


----------



## Nelson (13 Jan 2016)

Thanks Roy and Paulo.


----------



## Mannic05 (15 Jan 2016)

Realy nice scape, how dit you put the moss on the stones?


----------



## Nelson (16 Jan 2016)

Just tied on with cotton,but where I haven't trimmed it,it's all loose now .


----------



## Nelson (17 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the likes .
Hopefully these pics are a bit better.


----------



## zozo (17 Jan 2016)

Stunning!!  That's all growing much faster than i expected it to do.. Great tank..


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jan 2016)

Looking good Neil  you dosing anything at the moment?


----------



## Nelson (17 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the likes .


zozo said:


> Stunning!!  That's all growing much faster than i expected it to do.. Great tank..


Yeah,bit faster than I thought it would .


LondonDragon said:


> Looking good Neil  you dosing anything at the moment?


Freshwater Shrimp Green Low,5ml twice a week .


----------



## Nelson (30 Mar 2016)




----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Mar 2016)

Wow that's looking great.


----------



## zozo (30 Mar 2016)

Totaly my kind of tank..  Wonderfull..


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Mar 2016)

Really nice tank and buce collection.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Mar 2016)

Hi Neil, Wonderful


----------



## tim (31 Mar 2016)

That is looking superb mate


----------



## Nelson (31 Mar 2016)

Thanks .
I'll get some new pics soon .


----------



## zozo (31 Mar 2016)

Neil, did you find your Croakers yet??


----------



## Nelson (31 Mar 2016)

I got the last 4 Trichopsis pumilus from my lfs.Then went into London to get 4 more and accidently  got 4 Trichopsis vittata .
Not sure if they're ok together ?.


----------



## zozo (31 Mar 2016)

I never did read they can't, they're about twice the size probably croack twice as loud.. Might frustrate the male pumilus a little.. 
Also got me a little harem of 1 boy and 2 girls pumilus last week.. They are realy lovely, never had them before.. Don't see 'm much either, they love to stay in the plants.


----------



## Nelson (31 Mar 2016)

Think I got 3 males and 1 female .Mine are out quite a lot.Quite brave little fish and love the croaking .
Might try the vittata in with them at the weekend.Will be a pain to get out if there's a problem.


----------



## zozo (31 Mar 2016)

Haven't heared a noise from mine, might be more males together triggering the croaking. You might witness some nice batles too.. 
Mine probably thinks why should i croack?? Got already all i want no need to croack for that..  Maybe i should get a few more..

Both sp. go together regarding their habitat description they are even found together in the same natural inviroments.
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/trichopsis-pumila/


----------



## Nelson (31 Mar 2016)

There is a bit of aggression.Will try and get some females.
All the fish from my high tec are in here now and some new ones.

  4x Otocinclus
12x Celestichthys margaritatus
 8x Sundadanio axelrodi

New fish,
4x Trichopsis pumila
1x Dario dario

And a bad phone video .


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Mar 2016)

Not bad at all Neil...those innocent looking _Trichopsis pumila_ can be prodigious shrimp hunters - I've witnessed them hunting in a pack - so beware. Check out the responses below...http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/trichopsis-pumila/

Great sound track by the way, can you give details?


----------



## Nelson (31 Mar 2016)

I've given up on the shrimp,population falling.Not getting anymore so added fish.
Music is just a You Tube freebie,Marrionette Letter Box.


----------



## zozo (1 Apr 2016)

Troi said:


> Not bad at all Neil...those innocent looking _Trichopsis pumila_ can be prodigious shrimp hunters - I've witnessed them hunting in a pack - so beware. Check out the responses below...http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/trichopsis-pumila/
> 
> Great sound track by the way, can you give details?



Actualy didn't notice all those responses on this little fish, funny to find you and big tom over there just now..  But intresting point i certainly will keep an eye on cause i got it all.. Cherries, open top and 3 pumilas, 2 puffers and 8 highfin barbs.. Of the pumila and the puffer i read stories they will hunt shrimp, but it's the barb who's the only one i've seen it from for now. Not realy hunting but a shrimp stuppid or fearless enough to swim the open will get inspected, triggers some food agression and is nibbled. Till now even if fry is eaten i only see my cherry shrimp population increase..  And i do not find any half eaten shrimps around.. But pumilas are still very juvenile i guess i'll keep an eye on it and let you know Troi if i ever see one hunt or catch a shrimp.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Apr 2016)

They are fascinating little fish, their behaviours suggest they are very intelligent (for a fish), not just the hunting but other interactions between themselves and their other tank mates...they have individual personalities.
Actually, I really like them, it's just that my experience...well you've read that in the link. But that said other folk haven't had the same issues and they've lived peacefully with shrimp etc. so you could be OK Marcel.


----------



## zozo (1 Apr 2016)

That's also what said about puffers, i actualy read very much reports of puffers killing off all shrimp in the tank. My 2 little rascals don't even look at them.. also my pumilas if i see them i do not see them take intrest in the shrimp big enough for me to see.. But did read also from others than yours the repport they can hunt shrimp fry.. So i just took my changes.. I know cherries are the freshwater rabbits when it comes to breeding.. And with that massive lump of wood i have sitting on a few clayball panties, there is so much room under that wood with cracks and cavities out of reach of the fish and a perfect place for shrimp fry to safely grow up. It's a complete cave system under there. I constantly see more and more  baby shrimp appear from every hole and crack... Till now it seems to work out, shrimp breeding faster than they get eaten, this is the chance i took with my choises if this balance can be found.. 

The pumilas love the caves too and often explore them, slip in at the right and appear again at the other side..  It's a funny sight they might just go in there to get some luck with shrimp fry. Can't see what's happening in there..They are indeed as you say very interactive with eachother and now and than leave the plant mass and school around with the others.. But most of the day they are somewhere in the plant mass close together..


----------



## Nelson (17 Apr 2016)

Got a bit of spirogyra,but not too bad.


----------



## Manu (17 Apr 2016)

Nelson said:


> Got a bit of spirogyra,but not too bad.


Hi Neil!

I really like the wild look of this tank!!
Very natural and beautiful 

Cheers,
Manu

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (17 Apr 2016)

Thanks Manu .


----------



## tim (18 Apr 2016)

Lovely scape.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Apr 2016)

I love this tank, its wicked. 

If it were me i would move the (moss?) from the front right of the tank and replace it with a low level plant. 
OR - trim the moss down and cover some pieces of low level rock / slate with it to create a mini carpet effect. 

would be proud of this mate. If its still running when ive set up my new tank, i will have some of the frogbit off you!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Hi Neil, Stunning


----------



## Nelson (18 Apr 2016)

Thanks Tim,Nick,Roy .


Nick16 said:


> If it were me i would move the (moss?) from the front right of the tank and replace it with a low level plant.
> OR - trim the moss down and cover some pieces of low level rock / slate with it to create a mini carpet effect.


It's Lomariopsis lineata.Was given to me and I just dumped it there.Was never meant to stay .


Nick16 said:


> If its still running when ive set up my new tank, i will have some of the frogbit off you!


No problem if you don't mind snails .

Another bad vid .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Hi Mate, Stunning so tranquil I could watch that for hours. Great Scape fab planting  Really cool fish too


----------



## zozo (29 Apr 2016)

Neil today i heard my first Pumila croack...   What a sound!! And yes they are rascals i see them occasionaly harassing sherries.. Remarkebly they take on shrimps bigger than they are, the small ones are not bothered at all.. And it's not realy hunting it's harassing, might be the red color triggering this.. The amono's are not bothered.


----------



## Nelson (29 Apr 2016)

zozo said:


> Neil today i heard my first Pumila croack...   What a sound!!


It's great isn't it .
Don't hear mine much since putting the Vittata in.Was worried they might bully the Pumila,but it's the other way round .
Gutsy little fish.


----------



## zozo (29 Apr 2016)

Yes it's great, only heard it twice today. Unbelievable for such small fish. Also seems they are mating, saw them curl up against eachother.. 
Have to watch close the next days maybe i find the nest..


----------



## Nelson (10 Jul 2016)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jul 2016)

Hi Neil,  Superb Mate. Will have to come round soon


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Jul 2016)

It's a great looking scape...regardless of energy level.


----------



## Nelson (10 Jul 2016)

A bit long,boring and poor quality .


----------



## zozo (11 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> A bit long,boring and poor quality



But your washig machine is doing great..... 

Lovely video..


----------



## Nelson (11 Jul 2016)

,it's been a long day Marcel and YouTube take's forever to do music.


----------



## Lindy (11 Jul 2016)

Fish look lovely 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (11 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> YouTube take's forever to do music



I made some videos with music. some countries block it due to © infringement. For example Germany is very good thorough with that, if they hear the smallest fart of © infrignment it's blocked from view. So if you do it you would need t make sure the adio file tags with ownership metadata are trashed (which would make you a thief), then youtube auto detection doesn't pick up the © tag. Then it will show till the owner ore somebody complaines and reports it which often happens if it's recorded with microphone. That's how it works on youtube or any other social media communities..  If nobody nags we're all ok..

But the rithme of a washing machine as background support instead i never thought off. It's again something else as usual bubbling water. What could we add to make it even more intresting??


----------



## tim (11 Jul 2016)

Love this scape Neil, I'm leaning more and more towards low tech, just need patience and the results can be superb like this, top job mate.


----------



## Nelson (11 Jul 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Fish look lovely


I would have liked some chocolates,but not seen any around my way for a long time.Also some Licorice,like yours.Have never ever seen any in shops .


tim said:


> Love this scape Neil, I'm leaning more and more towards low tech, just need patience and the results can be superb like this, top job mate.


Just go low tech with your 90x45x45 and keep your 60P high tech .


----------



## Nelson (26 Jul 2016)

Just thought I'd update fish list.


  4x Otocinclus
12x Celestichthys margaritatus
  8x Sundadanio axelrodi
10x Trichopsis pumila
 2x Trichopsis vittata
 1x Trichogaster lalius(impulse buy )
 3x Botia striata
30x Boraras brigittae
20x Boraras merah


----------



## Manisha (26 Jul 2016)

Stunning tank - so many species of buce & microsorum... epically jealous...


----------



## Nelson (14 Aug 2016)

A few pics of the emersed growth.Water level low due to evaporation,and not topped up .
Tripartita taking over.


----------



## tim (14 Aug 2016)

Love it mate, tripartia is a weed isn't it


----------



## Nelson (14 Aug 2016)

tim said:


> tripartia is a weed isn't it


Not wrong.


----------



## zozo (14 Aug 2016)

Realy lovely, completely my kind of tank..  btw is that pistia floating at the front?


----------



## Nelson (14 Aug 2016)

zozo said:


> btw is that pistia floating at the front?


I think it is .


----------



## zozo (14 Aug 2016)

I once took a small one from the pond, but it was far bigger then yours. (not to brag).. I would like to have it that small.. Looks good..


----------



## Nelson (14 Aug 2016)

I think it's dwarf water lettuce.Not sure how big it gets.


----------



## zozo (14 Aug 2016)

Nelson said:


> I think it's dwarf water lettuce.Not sure how big it gets.


Ok, thanks, i didn't know it excisted also as dwarf... Nice to know.. Never noticed it before..


----------



## Nelson (30 Aug 2016)

Although I love it,the emersed growth was going crazy.So trimmed today.
Also tided up the Buce.
Just quick snaps .


----------



## dw1305 (31 Aug 2016)

Hi all, 
Brilliant, I like your emergent _<"Limnobium">_ plant as well. I've got one tank (the back of the lab. tank) where the _Limnobium laevigatum_ always grows emergent leaves, but it doesn't in any of the other tanks, or in the glasshouse, so I assume its a (high) humidity effect.





Nelson said:


> it's dwarf water lettuce


It is all just _<"Pistia stratiotes">,_ the rosettes get larger, and more cabbage, like in high light. I've had plants in the glasshouse where they have cycled from having a few flat leaves in the winter to a full rosette (and flowers) in the summer, back to a flat leaves in the winter.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nelson (31 Aug 2016)

dw1305 said:


> It is all just _<"Pistia stratiotes">,_ the rosettes get larger, and more cabbage, like in high light.


One is getting quite big now .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Sep 2016)

Hi Neil, Wow this has come on in leaps and bounds   Stunning emersed growth


----------



## Nelson (29 Oct 2016)

Will be rescaping this soon,so probably last bad pics .


----------



## Nelson (29 Oct 2016)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Oct 2016)

Hi Neil, Cracking Scape and planting Loved reading and following your fab journal 

All good things come to an end Looking forward to seeing your new scape mate


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Oct 2016)

Hey Neil,  somehow missed this one.  Lovely little low tech set up mate.  Whats the plan with the new scape?


----------



## Nelson (29 Oct 2016)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Whats the plan with the new scape?


Going to bore everyone with another blackwater tank .Asian this time.
TGM blue stone,Blackthorn wood.Will keep the Buce and ferns that are in there,then Cryptocoryne Balansae,and hopefully one day some rarer Crypts.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> Going to bore everyone with another blackwater tank .Asian this time.
> TGM blue stone,Blackthorn wood.Will keep the Buce and ferns that are in there,then Cryptocoryne Balansae,and hopefully one day some rarer Crypts.




Hi Neil, I have a couple of baby Crypt bullosa  If you want them there yours 

http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/cryptocoryne-bullosa


----------



## Nelson (29 Oct 2016)

Yes please Roy .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> Yes please Roy .



Hi Neil,


----------

